# I was a pax last night



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

I rarely take uber, and I've actually never requested one on my own account before which was very weird being an uber driver and being on the other side of things.

my wife and I just needed to go a couple miles away to a restaurant, so I requested an uber and get this guy with like a 4.71 rating...it says he's 10 minutes away so I watch the map and it goes from 10 to 7, then back to 9 which confused me. he then calls me and says "uh yeah I didn't know my app was still on, I'm done for the night - can you cancel?". I wanted to tell him I know he was using a BS strategy to ditch the ride he accepted without taking a ding but just hung up on him and cancelled instead.

I request again and who other than mr. 4.71 accepts the ride. I cancel...request again....mr. 4.71 accepts again. GET OFF YOUR APP BRO!!!!! Cancel again. request again and get some newb with 5.0 rating. this dude was 10 minutes away too, and when I could see on the map that he was about 2 mins away, me and the wife go outside which we shouldn't have because it was freezing last night, but I really didn't think mr. 5.0 could mess up finding my location which is right on the main street he was already on. He somehow completely drives passed me, turns into a random neighborhood that is nowhere close to our location and stops. I call him and say BRO, you are nowhere near me, you just drove passed me and you need to turn around and get back on the main street where our location is. he says "so sorry, my phone sir, so sorry".

I watch him on the map as he continues to go ANOTHER direction which was not the right way. at this point me and my wife are freezing and almost considering going back inside until this idiot can get his sht together. I call him again and say DUDE, turn around, drive down the main road...we walked out onto the street for you since you can't seem to just arrive at my pin. he finally pulls up 2 mins later after whipping a unnecessary U turn, and halfass pulls over to the side while blocking a lane in the street which was SUPER illegal. brand new nice lexus RX, no Uber logo yet, dude doesn't even have a phone holder yet. he's holding the phone in his hand like he's texting. he does this while we are going to our destination as well, constantly looking down at his phone like he's reading a text message. I started directing him because I didn't want to keep looking away from the road.

I have not rated him yet. I really want to give him 1 star and so did my wife, but part of me wants to just let it go and assume it was this dudes first night and he had no idea what was going on. what would you do?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Should've made the first guy cancel on you all those times


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tip and tell him please use it to get a phone holder. 5.0 he's clearly brand new.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Should've made the first guy cancel on you all those times


I really did want to, but we were going to one of those movie theaters that you can have dinner at while watching your movie and we were already running late. If I would've hit that dude with a 1 star he probably would've been deactivated.

you should have seen this guys picture. he looked like a gang banger taking a selfie with a flip phone...


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Tip and tell him please use it to get a phone holder. 5.0 he's clearly brand new.


tip him?? for what??


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

I would one star the guy! Sorry, I am reporting every idiot I see now. I am seeing drivers at the airport with their kids in the car, no trade dress, had a young lady say to a driver "your car and plate are different than the app." I informed her it was illegal for the driver to do that and to please report it. I am tired of the losers driving down our product. If we are complacent then we are part of the problem.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

I think you're not appreciating the whole Uber experience as a rider. Perhaps you need to rinse and repeat a dozen or so more times before you really appreciate hiring people to work at a loss for your distinct pleasure.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Bwood said:


> tip him?? for what??


Since you are clearly merciless, you will receive no mercy.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I think you're not appreciating the whole Uber experience as a rider. Perhaps you need to rinse and repeat a dozen or so more times before you really appreciate hiring people to work at a loss for your distinct pleasure.


I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.

half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"

and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


Were you prepared prior to your first ride? If the answer is yes. Then why do you feel bad holding people to a standard?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bwood said:


> tip him?? for what??


So he pays attention to what you tell him.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought Uber drivers do no wrong here?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

That's what's stupid about the 5 rating system, how does a noob start out at 5? They haven't done anything to earn that 5, ok, maybe did one trip and a lot just give a 5 as long as they didn't die on the way.

I totally relate to the phone in hand thing. I did that for about a week. I had a phone holder, I just hadn't mounted it yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DOWNRATE HIM FOR DRIVING A LEXUS ON X !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I thought Uber drivers do no wrong here?


You tell him !


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


Jesus, give the noob a break


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


All that Uber training didn't help a bit.you know Uber navigation lags and doesn't act right 1/2 the time.
A veteran driver would have canceled after you called twice. Sure sign of a low rating In store.
Did you even ask how long he's been driving ?
No matter what you rate him good or bad leave a comment or he will never know.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> DOWNRATE HIM FOR DRIVING A LEXUS ON X !


I know that statement was written in jest. We all have our reasons why we do ride share. I drive an Audi for Lyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Copperwolf359 said:


> I would one star the guy! Sorry, I am reporting every idiot I see now. I am seeing drivers at the airport with their kids in the car, no trade dress, had a young lady say to a driver "your car and plate are different than the app." I informed her it was illegal for the driver to do that and to please report it. I am tired of the losers driving down our product. If we are complacent then we are part of the problem.


At Uber rates ?
Losers is all they can afford !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I know that statement was written in jest. We all have our reasons why we do ride share. I drive an Audi for Lyft.


TROUBLE MAKER !
QUIT SPOILING THEM.
GO BUY A USED TOYOTA !


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> TROUBLE MAKER !
> QUIT SPOILING THEM.
> GO BUY A USED TOYOTA !


It is fifteen years old, has a cracked windshield, creaky & spongy suspension and smells like smoke. Who is spoiling them?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

jfinks said:


> That's what's stupid about the 5 rating system, how does a noob start out at 5? They haven't done anything to earn that 5....


It's the Uber way, only one direction to go... DOWN.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Havoc said:


> It is fifteen years old, has a cracked windshield, creaky & spongy suspension and smells like smoke. Who is spoiling them?


That's better.
Still too good for them.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That's better.
> Still too good for them.


I always get ten bucks per pax in tips. But my ratings take a hit , not sure why...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> It's the Uber way, only one direction to go... DOWN.


Here,have an Uber " Badge".


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I really did want to, but we were going to one of those movie theaters that you can have dinner at while watching your movie and we were already running late. If I would've hit that dude with a 1 star he probably would've been deactivated.
> 
> you should have seen this guys picture. he looked like a gang banger taking a selfie with a flip phone...


Man I really hope he reads this forum! Wouldn't that be the shizznit!?!? Hahaha


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Havoc said:


> It is fifteen years old, has a cracked windshield, creaky & spongy suspension and smells like smoke. Who is spoiling them?


Sounds like it meets u bers qualifications.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Sounds like it meets u bers qualifications.


So you all will give me a pass for driving a less than safe and presentable car, right?

And be sure to down rate the noob for making noob mistakes...


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> All that Uber training didn't help a bit.you know Uber navigation lags and doesn't act right 1/2 the time.
> A veteran driver would have canceled after you called twice. Sure sign of a low rating In store.
> Did you even ask how long he's been driving ?
> No matter what you rate him good or bad leave a comment or he will never know.


all of the mistakes he made are just common sense. dude could barely even speak english either. I think I'm going to give him 1 star and leave a review that he will hopefully use to get better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> all of the mistakes he made are just common sense. dude could barely even speak english either. I think I'm going to give him 1 star and leave a review that he will hopefully use to get better.


Give him a 3
Unlike your first 3 requests,he DID come get you.
He did not endanger your life.
He apologized when you called him 3 times Barking orders ,instead of hanging up and canceling.
Give him a 3 or 4 and leave comment of why.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Bwood said:


> all of the mistakes he made are just common sense. dude could barely even speak english either. I think I'm going to give him 1 star and leave a review that he will hopefully use to get better.


Yep, you're a good person...


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Give him a 3
> Unlike your first 3 requests,he DID come get you.
> He did not endanger your life.
> He apologized when you called him 3 times Barking orders ,instead of hanging up and canceling.
> Give him a 3 or 4 and leave comment of why.


I'm actually such a pax newb that I can't figure out how to go back and rate him lol. screw it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> I'm actually such a pax newb that I can't figure out how to go back and rate him lol. screw it.


RESOLVED !


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


You didn't tip him, at least give him 5 stars. I've seen bozos holding their phones. My presumption is its their first night. If not, operating like that will eventually catch up with them.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you don't have the heart or nerve to critique him in person, 5 star but also leave a critical comment since we know he will actually see it (unless he truly is an idiot).



Copperwolf359 said:


> I would one star the guy! Sorry, I am reporting every idiot I see now. I am seeing drivers at the airport with their kids in the car, no trade dress, had a young lady say to a driver "your car and plate are different than the app." I informed her it was illegal for the driver to do that and to please report it. I am tired of the losers driving down our product. If we are complacent then we are part of the problem.


I have to agree but with the rates, the amount of drivers and heck, just the way the system is (so flexible), can much be done on our end? As a guy who takes a little pride is providing a safe, clean, efficient service to my riders, it does irk and slightly embarrass me that these guys (and gals) are out there as my "peers". Anytime I go out and am struggling to get pings, I admit this has crossed my mind. It is just an accurate reflection of how the system is currently constructed though. Instead of smaller subset of more professional drivers paid a higher wage, we have a larger number of part-timers getting their "side hustle" on, fighting over the same pie and settling for a substantially lower amount.

The thing is, it doesn't behoove us drivers (in the short-term of course) to really care about these losers on the road with fraudulent vehicles, no easily-printed trade dress, trash bag for a rear window, an old quilt that reeks of cat piss so they can protect their seats...; they actually make us look better and set the bar super low. In the long-term, this absolutely matters to all parties, because losing customers is ultimately bad for everyone connected to Uber. Enough riders _may _eventually think twice about using Uber if they get too many of these unsafe and repulsive types shuttling them around, no matter how cheap the rates are. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> If you don't have the heart or nerve to critique him in person, 5 star but also leave a critical comment since we know he will actually see it (unless he truly is an idiot).


It was a 2 minute ride and the guy did not speak a lick of english.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FWIW, I would have 5-starred him just for being a noobie. I really would. He'll either make it or he won't, but it's not up to me to decide.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> It was a 2 minute ride and the guy did not speak a lick of english.


It's always the 2 minute rides that cause the most problems.
No money,all trouble.


----------



## Makemoneyfornow (Oct 28, 2015)

Give him 5 and write a comment. That way he will learn from mistake.

If he did a few more rides holding the phone, most likely his been deactivated.

Maybe got a lot of 1 stars


----------



## Kuberman (Nov 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You tell him !


I hate a pax sayING "thank you you did great job I will give you 5 star"

Most pax does not want to tip even they are 100% satisfied
Oh these days I got badges two 
For those who complain about the service, I recommend just give us whatever star you want It doesn't mean anything to me


----------



## Kuberman (Nov 23, 2016)

Bwood said:


> It was a 2 minute ride and the guy did not speak a lick of english.


So you ride 2min and complain maybe 2 hours
Don't forget the guy drive 10 min just for your 2min ride
If you do not like uber please use taxi
If I take you I am sure I will give you 2 or 3


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

Why didn't you get in your car and drive the 2 minutes, since you were so late, and you saw that the closest driver was 9 minutes away? You knew that was a minimum fare, and you still didn't tip? You are able to watch the ****ing guys car on your app, and you still thought walking outside and standing around was a good idea, and then got mad at him for it?

You are the worst kind of PAX, which is not how any driver should act.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Copperwolf359 said:


> I would one star the guy! Sorry, I am reporting every idiot I see now. I am seeing drivers at the airport with their kids in the car, no trade dress, had a young lady say to a driver "your car and plate are different than the app." I informed her it was illegal for the driver to do that and to please report it. I am tired of the losers driving down our product. If we are complacent then we are part of the problem.


Sh1t low rates, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Why didn't you get in your car and drive the 2 minutes, since you were so late, and you saw that the closest driver was 9 minutes away? You knew that was a minimum fare, and you still didn't tip? You are able to watch the &%[email protected]!*ing guys car on your app, and you still thought walking outside and standing around was a good idea, and then got mad at him for it?
> 
> You are the worst kind of PAX, which is not how any driver should act.


Yep, one of those "entitled" drivers (I've referred to in other threads) turned pax...


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

4.86 after 555 rides. Still don't have a phone holder.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> 4.86 after 555 rides. Still don't have a phone holder.


Those vent clip on holders that is magnetic to your phone works well. Easy to mount/unmount phone


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Before starting any job, you prepare. I remember the first day of most of my jobs. You put on your best outfit, you get a fresh hair cut. You make sure you have everything you need to do your job. 

Not being prepared for a job that you can start at any time is no excuse. It's not difficult nor expensive to get a cell phone mount. He shouldn't have had a problem buying one driving a new Lexis RX. 

No excuse. -1 for blatantly missing the pickup location -1 for no holder -1 for all the inconveniences. At least a 2 star, maybe a 3 if I was feeling generous. 1 maybe too much but he definitely shouldn't get a 5.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


Without reading any further, YES. It is HIS fault he was unprepared - his, and Uber's since they don't give a shit about training or onboarding.
My first trip, I had a holder, I didn't drive all over the place looking for the pickup location, none of that nonsense. I was prepared, and no thanks to Uber.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Why didn't you get in your car and drive the 2 minutes, since you were so late, and you saw that the closest driver was 9 minutes away? You knew that was a minimum fare, and you still didn't tip? You are able to watch the &%[email protected]!*ing guys car on your app, and you still thought walking outside and standing around was a good idea, and then got mad at him for it?
> 
> You are the worst kind of PAX, which is not how any driver should act.


I was drinking and would be drinking even more at the restaurant. sorry, but I don't drink and drive, regardless of how far the trip is.

I only tip for excellent service, which that was not. I tipped our driver that took us home for a flawless trip.

I should not have to watch the app and run outside to catch the guy from driving past my house. nobody does that and that is not part of the deal. I stepped outside to be courteous and promptly get into the drivers car like I want my pax's to do.

I did nothing wrong in this situation as a pax and just because I'm a driver does not mean I have to tip someone giving me an uber even though they provided terrible service.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I drive a 2017 model car that is generally immaculate inside and out. Most nights, I'm driving in gym shorts, t-shirt, and ballcap. My phone is never in a holder. I'll hold whatever conversation a pax is comfortable with. They engage it. Nothing much aggravates me. I have gotten pickier with my acceptance due to it not being penalized, anymore. You pick a pax up, drop them off. That's all this is. When I'm a pax, I really don't care what I get picked up in as long as I get there safely. Me driving drunk is far worse than most drivers I'll encounter. Some of y'all take this shit way too seriously. Trade dress? Ha..... No identification here, and it's never been a problem. Sounds like some of you are closeted cabbies.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> I drive a 2017 model car that is generally immaculate inside and out. Most nights, I'm driving in gym shorts, t-shirt, and ballcap. My phone is never in a holder. I'll hold whatever conversation a pax is comfortable with. They engage it. Nothing much aggravates me. I have gotten pickier with my acceptance due to it not being penalized, anymore. You pick a pax up, drop them off. That's all this is. When I'm a pax, I really don't care what I get picked up in as long as I get there safely. Me driving drunk is far worse than most drivers I'll encounter. Some of y'all take this shit way too seriously. Trade dress? Ha..... No identification here, and it's never been a problem. Sounds like some of you are closeted cabbies.


Probably when you live in the sticks and have 2 main roads that takes you anywhere, and know the family history of every pax that gets in your car, and can drive a constant 55 MPH on the trip...you don't need a holder or identification. "Oh Teeny's here t' pick us up ya'll, Mickey don't ferrgitchure Coors light"

When you live in LA like OP does, and there are over 20,000 miles of public road...a phone holder and navigation is a MUST.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Before starting any job, you prepare. I remember the first day of most of my jobs. You put on your best outfit, you get a fresh hair cut. You make sure you have everything you need to do your job.
> 
> Not being prepared for a job that you can start at any time is no excuse. It's not difficult nor expensive to get a cell phone mount. He shouldn't have had a problem buying one driving a new Lexis RX.
> 
> No excuse. -1 for blatantly missing the pickup location -1 for no holder -1 for all the inconveniences. At least a 2 star, maybe a 3 if I was feeling generous. 1 maybe too much but he definitely shouldn't get a 5.


Lyft gives you a mount/holder! Don't know of the quality as I didn't accept it, knowing I would be going into this venture, I had already purchased one knowingly I would need a (quality) mount/holder.

Yes, not being prepared is no excuse but down rating him on missing the pickup location, come on!! If it is his first day or for that matter his first week, give him a break!!

Not you but others have gave a pass to the guy driving a clunker. That guy (all clunkers) should be off the road...


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Bwood said:


> and we were already running late.


Next time order Uber Tardis.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Before starting any job, you prepare. I remember the first day of most of my jobs. You put on your best outfit, you get a fresh hair cut. You make sure you have everything you need to do your job.
> 
> Not being prepared for a job that you can start at any time is no excuse. It's not difficult nor expensive to get a cell phone mount. He shouldn't have had a problem buying one driving a new Lexis RX.
> 
> No excuse. -1 for blatantly missing the pickup location -1 for no holder -1 for all the inconveniences. At least a 2 star, maybe a 3 if I was feeling generous. 1 maybe too much but he definitely shouldn't get a 5.


I got off work from delivering pizza, only thing I did was change out of my Pizza shirt and turn the app on. Never watched a video or anything. I got a holder after 3 months just so my phone woukd cool down, but I don't use my phone for nav anyway.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> You are the worst kind of PAX, which is not how any driver should act.


Actually no, he's not.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> If you don't have the heart or nerve to critique him in person, 5 star but also leave a critical comment since we know he will actually see it (unless he truly is an idiot).
> 
> I have to agree but with the rates, the amount of drivers and heck, just the way the system is (so flexible), can much be done on our end? As a guy who takes a little pride is providing a safe, clean, efficient service to my riders, it does irk and slightly embarrass me that these guys (and gals) are out there as my "peers". Anytime I go out and am struggling to get pings, I admit this has crossed my mind. It is just an accurate reflection of how the system is currently constructed though. Instead of smaller subset of more professional drivers paid a higher wage, we have a larger number of part-timers getting their "side hustle" on, fighting over the same pie and settling for a substantially lower amount.
> 
> The thing is, it doesn't behoove us drivers (in the short-term of course) to really care about these losers on the road with fraudulent vehicles, no easily-printed trade dress, trash bag for a rear window, an old quilt that reeks of cat piss so they can protect their seats...; they actually make us look better and set the bar super low. In the long-term, this absolutely matters to all parties, because losing customers is ultimately bad for everyone connected to Uber. Enough riders _may _eventually think twice about using Uber if they get too many of these unsafe and repulsive types shuttling them around, no matter how cheap the rates are. Then again, maybe not.


I have no idea what you said here but you said it so nicely.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

As a person who was born knowing how to talk, walk and shit on the toilet, I have to agree with OP, these newbs need to be culled.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Give the guy a 4. And a detailed message. Hopefully he can read and react to this. In New York it is illegal to hold a phone in your hand. Fine plus 5 points. For comparison a red light is 3 points.
Don't go lower than 4 stars. He is new and learning and you were in a nice car.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

20+ years driving a tractor trailer I figured I had it in the bag driving around my town. I didn't have a cell holder cause I was taught GPS was for guys that didn't know how to read a map. My first trip I left my house with no cash.... You know cashless system and all and my first trip was to the airport... Guess what? Tractors don't go to the airport. . lol. So here I am taking two yuppies to the airport. I tell them I have to stop at the ATM and get cash for the toll on there dime. While driving into the airport cars where flying by me cause I was reading every sign so I didn't mess up.... Still got 5 stars. New is new. Give him a break.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am a passenger, on several occasions, and I tend to be a hard critic. Phone mounts are cheap. I still use mine, even if I am not online. I would not rate him, if he is a new driver, but the mistakes he did go beyond rookie mistakes.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

So.. first we had the entiteled millenials. Now entiteled drivers...

Only noob thing those drivers had done was accepting a 10 min away ping.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I was recently a first time pax well 3 rides in short order. I call my first ride to say my phone might die but I am here (typed address in manually) she tells me she is on her way a few times not quit getting the reason for the call but no biggie, she was cool and we talked shop it was odd sitting on the right. tip her and off we go. She did not have holder either but i used to go through those things like crazy 5 stars and comment. 
next ride 1am on time I sit up front again. Driver calls me Dirty tells me he was worried he was gonna get robbed. I have said the same once or twice but the circumstances were shady as hell for me but I realized it doesn't sound good but I understood but how did he now people call me Dirty. I drive Uber and we don't get riders picture turns out mine is a shilloite of me iPhoto shopped and use on my gmail and its linked to acct ok no biggie we laugh talk shop tip comment leave. 
4am last driver and oh man Tells me about getting busted doing a street pick up at LAX(he is from L.a. minus 1? nah) then tells me about prior fare a stripper with way too much description (i have seen hot chicks before) then how the rating system sucks and if people are uncomfortable just get out. hand on the handle myself but no _biggie. _Reach my house and he turns car off to continue convo I get it your from LA and San Diegians are the coolest people you have seen in years but bro end of ride end of small talk. I do the Yea-yea cool thing as I get out and walk away still engaged in convo. But 5 stars no tip I was out of cash and no comment because I was too lazy I tipped on the app though. 
So I guess like the first post I see why some pax rate low now. If I were not a driver i more likely would have. Now if we could just get the pax to drive once to see our end life would be good. But that won't happen and you aint using my aux cord&#8230;.its broke


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> So.. first we had the entiteled millenials. Now entiteled drivers...
> 
> Only noob thing those drivers had done was accepting a 10 min away ping.


No kidding good point Dutch. What kind of sadist bastard does that to a fellow driver and an innocent job stealing surge wreaking cute adorably positive noob at that?


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


Take the fact that you're a driver out of it. Rate the ride as any normal pax would, and make it reflect your actual objective experience. Would you want to be paired with him again?


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> I was recently a first time pax well 3 rides in short order. I call my first ride to say my phone might die but I am here (typed address in manually) she tells me she is on her way a few times not quit getting the reason for the call but no biggie, she was cool and we talked shop it was odd sitting on the right. tip her and off we go. She did not have holder either but i used to go through those things like crazy 5 stars and comment.
> next ride 1am on time I sit up front again. Driver calls me Dirty tells me he was worried he was gonna get robbed. I have said the same once or twice but the circumstances were shady as hell for me but I realized it doesn't sound good but I understood but how did he now people call me Dirty. I drive Uber and we don't get riders picture turns out mine is a shilloite of me iPhoto shopped and use on my gmail and its linked to acct ok no biggie we laugh talk shop tip comment leave.
> 4am last driver and oh man Tells me about getting busted doing a street pick up at LAX(he is from L.a. minus 1? nah) then tells me about prior fare a stripper with way too much description (i have seen hot chicks before) then how the rating system sucks and if people are uncomfortable just get out. hand on the handle myself but no _biggie. _Reach my house and he turns car off to continue convo I get it your from LA and San Diegians are the coolest people you have seen in years but bro end of ride end of small talk. I do the Yea-yea cool thing as I get out and walk away still engaged in convo. But 5 stars no tip I was out of cash and no comment because I was too lazy I tipped on the app though.
> So I guess like the first post I see why some pax rate low now. If I were not a driver i more likely would have. Now if we could just get the pax to drive once to see our end life would be good. But that won't happen and you aint using my aux cord&#8230;.its broke


If Uber has their way, every rider will eventually become a driver to fund driverless cars faster...


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

There will be no driverless cars. Autopilot maybe. Uber has no benefit in having their own fleet of 1000s of $40,000 cars on the road and having to maintain them.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

jfinks said:


> There will be no driverless cars. Autopilot maybe. Uber has no benefit in having their own fleet of 1000s of $40,000 cars on the road and having to maintain them.


But the do when ALL the cars are driverless. the good news is all prisons will be leveled the bad news is the will be replaced with ride share commutes from hell. your sentenced to 4years of am and pm rush hour shared commutes on the 805/5/405 south in the am north in the pm to be shared with smelly sweater shut in guy, overly excited nondescript foreign dude with food(?) and collage sophomore cell phone girl with gum and only two staticy radio stations


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Whatever that jibberish is I have no clue.



DirtyRead said:


> But the do when ALL the cars are driverless. the good news is all prisons will be leveled the bad news is the will be replaced with ride share commutes from hell. your sentenced to 4years of am and pm rush hour shared commutes on the 805/5/405 south in the am north in the pm to be shared with smelly sweater shut in guy, overly excited nondescript foreign dude with food(?) and collage sophomore cell phone girl with gum and only two staticy radio stations


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

20-30 years from now "maybe" wide spread driverless would be commonplace. The first step is auto pilot where there is a driver. We are at least 10 years away from that being commonplace, safe and accepted. The cars that have this will be exclusive and very expensive so acceptance will be slow. Driverless cars is a whole other level beyond auto pilot. Ask yourself would you get in a car without a driver? Would 4 people pile into a car without a driver and not be terrified the whole trip? Answer right now, HELL NO. lol Maybe 30 years.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

long before that. The tech is there. Its never been in doubt that it could be down. The only real obstacle is human drivers. Humans drivers are the big safety issue involved. illuminate human drivers in 5 years.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I rarely take uber, and I've actually never requested one on my own account before which was very weird being an uber driver and being on the other side of things.
> 
> my wife and I just needed to go a couple miles away to a restaurant, so I requested an uber and get this guy with like a 4.71 rating...it says he's 10 minutes away so I watch the map and it goes from 10 to 7, then back to 9 which confused me. he then calls me and says "uh yeah I didn't know my app was still on, I'm done for the night - can you cancel?". I wanted to tell him I know he was using a BS strategy to ditch the ride he accepted without taking a ding but just hung up on him and cancelled instead.
> 
> ...


Soooo longgg your post.... the long sea of words make me puke


----------



## jeff oswald (Nov 15, 2016)

Uber is hiring anyone that walks in and wants to drive. Whether they can drive or not.


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

3 star max.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Me thinks OP does not realize he has only one rating profile that applies to both the rider AND driver apps. Ratings still cut both ways. I wonder what that driver rated OP?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I rarely take uber, and I've actually never requested one on my own account before which was very weird being an uber driver and being on the other side of things.
> 
> my wife and I just needed to go a couple miles away to a restaurant, so I requested an uber and get this guy with like a 4.71 rating...it says he's 10 minutes away so I watch the map and it goes from 10 to 7, then back to 9 which confused me. he then calls me and says "uh yeah I didn't know my app was still on, I'm done for the night - can you cancel?". I wanted to tell him I know he was using a BS strategy to ditch the ride he accepted without taking a ding but just hung up on him and cancelled instead.
> 
> ...


In his defense the uber navagation sucks.and I don't care what riders think.i still hold my phone in my hand.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Makemoneyfornow said:


> Give him 5 and write a comment. That way he will learn from mistake.
> 
> If he did a few more rides holding the phone, most likely his been deactivated.
> 
> Maybe got a lot of 1 stars


lol I've held my phone for 2000 rides.why will he be deactivated for that?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

1 star the fool. He put his life and yours in danger by not having a phone holder. A holder which he should have received when he went to the uber office to get his windshield placard. It's better to get the bad apples off the road.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You gotta understand, it's one thing to make an honest mistake or two but this guy shouldn't be Ubering. We all can agree the rating system has it's flaws but it overall designed to weed out the bad drivers and this is one of them. These are the guys that deserve to be 1 starred. You don't have to like it but this guy will wind up doing something stupid and making it on the news and making other good drivers that try hard look bad. 

So, yes, you 1 start this guy. And I would report him. You know you're not supposed to be doing Uber without a mount.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Me thinks OP does not realize he has only one rating profile that applies to both the rider AND driver apps. Ratings still cut both ways. I wonder what that driver rated OP?


Not true. My rider rating is 5.0. My driver rating of course is not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You gotta understand, it's one thing to make an honest mistake or two but this guy shouldn't be Ubering. We all can agree the rating system has it's flaws but it overall designed to weed out the bad drivers and this is one of them. These are the guys that deserve to be 1 starred. You don't have to like it but this guy will wind up doing something stupid and making it on the news and making other good drivers that try hard look bad.
> 
> So, yes, you 1 start this guy. And I would report him. You know you're not supposed to be doing Uber without a mount.


Oh, point that out in the TOS, would you?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> 1 star the fool. He put his life and yours in danger by not having a phone holder. A holder which he should have received when he went to the uber office to get his windshield placard. It's better to get the bad apples off the road.


Haha you are funny.lots of uber police out here.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

"Tip and tell him please use it to get a phone holder. 5.0 he's clearly brand new."

I'm confused about the people saying to cut the driver some slack because he was making "rookie mistakes." Unless someone tells you that they just started a job, how can you tell the difference between a rookie mistake and a mistake? If he had been ride share driving for two years and still doing such a poor job of it, wouldn't it still look like he was making "rookie mistakes"?


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good phone holder? I have one that mounts on an air vent, but it can't grip it tight enough to stay firmly put.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good phone holder? I have one that mounts on an air vent, but it can't grip it tight enough to stay firmly put.


This is a funny question that I keep seeing. It's like asking for someone to recommend or good aux cord. It's a piece of molded plastic that sticks in your vent and holds your phone. When you break it in a few months or next year, spend $7 and get a new one.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> This is a funny question that I keep seeing. It's like asking for someone to recommend or good aux cord. It's a piece of molded plastic that sticks in your vent and holds your phone. When you break it in a few months or next year, spend $7 and get a new one.


Did you read my post? I said mine does not grip very well and I didn't say anything about it breaking.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Did you read my post? I said mine does not grip very well and I didn't say anything about it breaking.


Cool. I was just making the point that they are inexpensive pieces of plastic that are easily replaced. Spend another $7 and get a different one. Or wait for a good recommedation, whatevs. No offense intended.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good phone holder? I have one that mounts on an air vent, but it can't grip it tight enough to stay firmly put.


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...&field-keywords=cd+magnet+mount&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Cool. I was just making the point that they are inexpensive pieces of plastic that are easily replaced. Spend another $7 and get a different one. Or wait for a good recommedation, whatevs. No offense intended.


Ok, sorry if I offended you also.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

For the record, I use somethhing like this. Vent clips, no magnet, room at the bottom for the power cord so I can leave it plugged in all day, $8.

>>linkage<<


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Why is this _POS _still breathing air? I made a rash and biased decision based solely on what I read on the inter-web! days ago. I want this _little pukes _intestines spread all over 5th and Market and I his head for a hood ornament, Hurry up before I get distracted and lose&#8230;Oh look its surging OUT OF THE WAY JERK-ASS


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> For the record, I use somethhing like this. Vent clips, no magnet, room at the bottom for the power cord so I can leave it plugged in all day, $8.
> Those suck, This is all I use! signed millennium driver4you
> 
> >>linkage<<


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yup, that's a cell phone alright.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh, point that out in the TOS, would you?


Are you really advocating for drivers that drive around with a phone in their hand ?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not true. My rider rating is 5.0. My driver rating of course is not.


Maybe they do it different in Tejas. But it was never that way in our market, I assure you. One rating. Idk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yup, that's a cell phone alright.


I'm pretty sure he was showing the mount, not the phone.

Anyhow, I like my iOttie.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Anyhow, I like my iOttie.


$25 bucks for a phone holder with Shock Absorbiing Stabilizers, a Telescopic Arm, a Dashboard Flip Extension, and a Sticky Gel Pad that I need to rinse in the sink? It sounds like a bad robot that's not even housebroken. If it makes me rinse its pad in the sink I'm hitting it in the nose with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I never rinsed. I put it on the dash about 6 months ago and it has not budged. I don't want to take it off, though. Because I'm afraid that if I take it off it won't stick "permanently" again.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Metal-Pl...ne-Holder-2-Rectangular-and-2-Round/131893489

I have used it for 5 months . No problem so far.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I rarely take uber, and I've actually never requested one on my own account before which was very weird being an uber driver and being on the other side of things.
> 
> my wife and I just needed to go a couple miles away to a restaurant, so I requested an uber and get this guy with like a 4.71 rating...it says he's 10 minutes away so I watch the map and it goes from 10 to 7, then back to 9 which confused me. he then calls me and says "uh yeah I didn't know my app was still on, I'm done for the night - can you cancel?". I wanted to tell him I know he was using a BS strategy to ditch the ride he accepted without taking a ding but just hung up on him and cancelled instead.
> 
> ...


JESUS you're being critical when you're an Uber driver yourself. Did he get you to your destination? Then give him 5 stars. It's an Uber not a taxi


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> JESUS you're being critical when you're an Uber driver yourself. Did he get you to your destination? Then give him 5 stars. It's an Uber not a taxi


lol you got some low standards bruh, this must be you after every terrible ride you give:


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I would give him 5 stars. 

Why did the first guy accept the trip 3 times? Any thoughts other than his app left on?


----------



## Taurus1980Baby (Dec 9, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> 1 star the fool. He put his life and yours in danger by not having a phone holder. A holder which he should have received when he went to the uber office to get his windshield placard. It's better to get the bad apples off the road.


They didnt give me a phone holder, only decals. I bought my own phone holder at the gas station for $6.00.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would have let the wife go ahead and then privately speak to him and say something like "Hey, I'm an Uber driver too... for X months/years. I just thought I'd tell you that you should probably get a phone mount and work on your navigation a bit, I'm going to go ahead and five star you this time because I know how hard it is sometimes but watch out because the passengers are harsh man. Oh yeah and check out this forum called Uberpeople. They'll help you out. <shake hands> Good luck!"


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I rarely take uber, and I've actually never requested one on my own account before which was very weird being an uber driver and being on the other side of things.
> 
> my wife and I just needed to go a couple miles away to a restaurant, so I requested an uber and get this guy with like a 4.71 rating...it says he's 10 minutes away so I watch the map and it goes from 10 to 7, then back to 9 which confused me. he then calls me and says "uh yeah I didn't know my app was still on, I'm done for the night - can you cancel?". I wanted to tell him I know he was using a BS strategy to ditch the ride he accepted without taking a ding but just hung up on him and cancelled instead.
> 
> ...


He should be taken off of the platform for not using hands free and for illegally not using his placards. I would definitely report him. Not like there's a shortage of good drivers.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> He should be taken off of the platform for not using hands free and for illegally not using his placards. I would definitely report him. Not like there's a shortage of good drivers.


What is a placard?and why kick him off for not being hands free?


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> What is a placard?and why kick him off for not being hands free?


Placard = trade dress (the Uber card). It is legally required, at least in my market. All markets, I would assume.

Holding a cell is a primary offense, again at least in my market. It's also dangerous to him, you and other drivers (not saying I never do it). I *think* it's also an Uber policy that the phones be hands free.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Placard = trade dress (the Uber card). It is legally required, at least in my market. All markets, I would assume.
> 
> Holding a cell is a primary offense, again at least in my market. It's also dangerous to him, you and other drivers (not saying I never do it). I *think* it's also an Uber policy that the phones be hands free.


Ok I understand,I don't think in Michigan we need placards.because I've never heard anything about that.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Ok I understand,I don't think in Michigan we need placards.because I've never heard anything about that.


You don't have to display the little square U sign with your business license number on it? We (supposedly) get fined in Oregon if we don't have it. I think it has to be in the lower passenger side corner on the front and back although I'm not certain if that's law or company requirement. I just work here


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> You don't have to display the little square U sign with your business license number on it? We (supposedly) get fined in Oregon if we don't have it. I think it has to be in the lower passenger side corner on the front and back although I'm not certain if that's law or company requirement. I just work here


I don't think so,I've had about 2000 rides and never heard of that or seen it.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Copperwolf359 said:


> I would one star the guy! Sorry, I am reporting every idiot I see now. I am seeing drivers at the airport with their kids in the car, no trade dress, had a young lady say to a driver "your car and plate are different than the app." I informed her it was illegal for the driver to do that and to please report it. I am tired of the losers driving down our product. If we are complacent then we are part of the problem.


I agree. It makes the quality drivers look bad. I've had passengers complain about idiot drivers who have not an ounce of decency or class. The thing is, they know nothing about customer service at all.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Bwood said:


> It was a 2 minute ride and the guy did not speak a lick of english.


10 min ping for a 2 min ride. no tip, not even an advice tip for a newbie. $2 net for driver.

ur like the typical uber pax. u got ur ride. and here ur thinking about what to rate him. u looking to maximize that $4 u spent on that uber ride? ....oh split two ways with ur wife making it $2 a piece.

that driver driving a lexus lost money picking u up.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> 4.86 after 555 rides. Still don't have a phone holder.


are u bragging? that phone holder makes ur driving so much easier and safer.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I would have let the wife go ahead and then privately speak to him and say something like "Hey, I'm an Uber driver too... for X months/years. I just thought I'd tell you that you should probably get a phone mount and work on your navigation a bit, I'm going to go ahead and five star you this time because I know how hard it is sometimes but watch out because the passengers are harsh man. Oh yeah and check out this forum called Uberpeople. They'll help you out. <shake hands> Good luck!"


Well said.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

freddieman said:


> are u bragging? that phone holder makes ur driving so much easier and safer.


Not at all. Just saying the phone holder doesn't play a part in ratings. Approaching 4.88, now. A good personality and a clean car is all anyone needs.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> Not at all. Just saying the phone holder doesn't play a part in ratings. Approaching 4.88, now. A good personality and a clean car is all anyone needs.


Not using phone holder can be hazardous and not being prudent but more like being irresponsible as a driver. You may think you are a safe driver without one, you would be a safer driver using one. Plus, it gives the perception of a safer ride, two hands on the steering wheel and not fumbling with your phone. It takes more than just a good personality and a clean car. I'd say 4.88 rating isn't that good.

But then again, you sound like not much will sway you until you have your own experience, be it good or bad...


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Not using phone holder can be hazardous and not being prudent but more like being irresponsible as a driver. You may think you are a safe driver without one, you would be a safer driver using one. Plus, it gives the perception of a safer ride, two hands on the steering wheel and not fumbling with your phone. It takes more than just a good personality and a clean car. I'd say 4.88 rating isn't that good.
> 
> But then again, you sound like not much will sway you until you have your own experience, be it good or bad...


Top 25% percent in my market is 4.87, so I'm fine with being in the top quarter. In most instances, I don't need to look at the phone unless I'm starting or ending a trip. I can listen to navigation and have pretty good knowledge of the areas I drive. The phone isn't in my hand when I'm driving.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> Top 25% percent in my market is 4.87, so I'm fine with being in the top quarter. In most instances, I don't need to look at the phone unless I'm starting or ending a trip. I can listen to navigation and have pretty good knowledge of the areas I drive. The phone isn't in my hand when I'm driving.


I find that most pax get annoyed with step by step voice directions blaring through the phone or worst yet, through the car speakers via bluetooth.

But like I wrote earlier, you won't be swayed. You're doing fine until you're not.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Not using phone holder can be hazardous and not being prudent but more like being irresponsible as a driver. You may think you are a safe driver without one, you would be a safer driver using one. Plus, it gives the perception of a safer ride, two hands on the steering wheel and not fumbling with your phone. It takes more than just a good personality and a clean car. I'd say 4.88 rating isn't that good.
> 
> But then again, you sound like not much will sway you until you have your own experience, be it good or bad...


4.88 rating isn't that good?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> 4.88 rating isn't that good?


lol, I guess my standards are higher!!


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> lol, I guess my standards are higher!!


I guess so.whats your rating?and around how many rides have done on Uber?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> Not at all. Just saying the phone holder doesn't play a part in ratings. Approaching 4.88, now. A good personality and a clean car is all anyone needs.


"all anyone needs" .............please don't advertise bad advise. a phone holder is paramount in ubering.

i just cannot fathom an uber driver driving without a phone holder. it is that important. not for the ease but safety for all.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

freddieman said:


> "all anyone needs" .............please don't advertise bad advise. a phone holder is paramount in ubering.
> 
> i just cannot fathom an uber driver driving without a phone holder. it is that important. not for the ease but safety for all.


At least I have the proper insurance incase something happens. That's more than can be said for a lot of drivers.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I find that most pax get annoyed with step by step voice directions blaring through the phone or worst yet, through the car speakers via bluetooth.
> 
> But like I wrote earlier, you won't be swayed. You're doing fine until you're not.


Never had a complaint about navigation through the Bluetooth. Music selection gets complimented quite a bit. Only time someone brought up a problem with what was coming through the speakers was when I had on sports talk during the day and the gentleman in the backseat didn't want to hear about hot women over 40. I normally drive the late night, drunk crowd.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I see a lot of you all take this very seriously. Primary source of income?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> I guess so.whats your rating?and around how many rides have done on Uber?


I don't drive for Uber, I drive for Lyft only with about 500 rides. My rating is currently at 4.95 but fluctuates between 4.92 and 4.98.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> "all anyone needs" .............please don't advertise bad advise. a phone holder is paramount in ubering.
> 
> i just cannot fathom an uber driver driving without a phone holder. it is that important. not for the ease but safety for all.


The phone holder is required for Lyft.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> I see a lot of you all take this very seriously. Primary source of income?


Seriouly enough to make the ride as safe as possible for the pax and myself regardless if it is my primary source of income.

But no, I only drive a few hours on the weekdays.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I don't drive for Uber, I drive for Lyft only with about 500 rides. My rating is currently at 4.95 but fluctuates between 4.92 and 4.98.


That's a very good rating,I don't drive Lyft so not sure if rating system is same.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> That's a very good rating,I don't drive Lyft so not sure if rating system is same.


It was at 4.98 for the for a while until a pax gave me a one star when she got mad when I followed the gps and didn't go the way of her non-disclosed preferred route! I guess we have to be mind readers also!


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> It was at 4.98 for the for a while until a pax gave me a one star when she got mad when I followed the gps and didn't go the way of her non-disclosed preferred route!


Yea that crap happens.no matter how good of a driver or person you are,you can't always please these entitled riders.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> I see a lot of you all take this very seriously. Primary source of income?


I can't believe you're defending driving people around while holding the phone in your hand.

You know all those tragic accidents that are on the news every day? They're not so much accidental, as completely avoidable if people would keep their eyes on the road.

Just count the people on the highways whose eyes are not on the road. Smartphone distraction is the number one killer on the roads today, but you'll never hear it in the news because those little digital doo-dads are great for keeping people distracted, in general, who cares if there are some casualties because people are distracted on the road?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Couple things relevant to this thread. Uber is to blame for the decline in quality and pax are noticing. Almost universally, the pax with an opinion liked the old Uber better. 

The other drivers I've seen...some of them are scary. Crappy cars, poor English, sloppy hygiene. Pax are almost relieved when they get in my car. "It's so clean and nice." Yeah, I know, I spend a lot of time keeping it nice and keeping out the bottom feeders. That buys me nothing with Uber.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Yea that crap happens.no matter how good of a driver or person you are,you can't always please these entitled riders.


Honestly, I find most pax I have are very well mannered (with Lyft) and don't feel they feel entitled. Only a few few bad apples with my rides isn't going to sour me. But I don't drive for Uber and that maybe a whole different story.

But yeah, crap does happen!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Couple things relevant to this thread. Uber is to blame for the decline in quality and pax are noticing. Almost universally, the pax with an opinion liked the old Uber better.
> 
> The other drivers I've seen...some of them are scary. Crappy cars, poor English, sloppy hygiene. Pax are almost relieved when they get in my car. "It's so clean and nice." Yeah, I know, I spend a lot of time keeping it nice and keeping out the bottom feeders. That buys me nothing with Uber.


From what I hear, Uber lets you drive with a vehicle as old 15 years. And with that the quality of vehicle dramatically decreases and with that, the quality of driver/person falls behind.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I can't believe you're defending driving people around while holding the phone in your hand.
> 
> You know all those tragic accidents that are on the news every day? They're not so much accidental, as completely avoidable if people would keep their eyes on the road.
> 
> Just count the people on the highways whose eyes are not on the road. Smartphone distraction is the number one killer on the roads today, but you'll never hear it in the news because those little digital doo-dads are great for keeping people distracted, in general, who cares if there are some casualties because people are distracted on the road?


He is set in his way, he'll never see it that way. That's of course though, he will when it is too late.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> From what I hear, Uber lets you drive with a vehicle as old 15 years. And with that the quality of vehicle dramatically decreases and with that, the quality of driver/person falls behind.


Uber you're car can only be 10 years old


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Uber you're car can only be 10 years old


In another thread, it was written it was fifteen years. But also like I wrote earlier, I only drive for Lyft and that I have no on hand experience!


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> In another thread, it was written it was fifteen years. But also like I wrote earlier, I only drive for Lyft and that I have no on hand experience!


It's 10 years sexy


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I would have let the wife go ahead and then privately speak to him and say something like "Hey, I'm an Uber driver too... for X months/years. I just thought I'd tell you that you should probably get a phone mount and work on your navigation a bit, I'm going to go ahead and five star you this time because I know how hard it is sometimes but watch out because the passengers are harsh man. Oh yeah and check out this forum called Uberpeople. They'll help you out. <shake hands> Good luck!"


I agree, I rarely Drive for uber but I Drive more for lyft and I would have talked to the new guy and gave him some tips instead of a 1 star, Some drivers can be jerks just like passengers.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> JESUS you're being critical when you're an Uber driver yourself. Did he get you to your destination? Then give him 5 stars. It's an Uber not a taxi


 Seems to me like a typical uber passenger, Give the new guy a break, Did he get you to your destination safe? Uber is about transporting a pax from A to B nothing more and nothing less, Get a dirty taxi next time.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> It's 10 years sexy


Just looked it up, it is region specific. Some areas as old as fifteen years


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> lol I've held my phone for 2000 rides.why will he be deactivated for that?


 I have a phone holder but I also hold my phone in my hand, I took a few rides as a uber pax and unless the driver was driving like a bat out of hell I always rates 5 stars and gave a good tip,. Some drivers are more entitled than passengers...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> At least I have the proper insurance incase something happens. That's more than can be said for a lot of drivers.


Deflection!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Why didn't you get in your car and drive the 2 minutes, since you were so late, and you saw that the closest driver was 9 minutes away? You knew that was a minimum fare, and you still didn't tip? You are able to watch the &%[email protected]!*ing guys car on your app, and you still thought walking outside and standing around was a good idea, and then got mad at him for it?
> 
> You are the worst kind of PAX, which is not how any driver should act.


Some drivers are entitled like passengers, I would've cancelled.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Sh1t low rates, you get what you pay for.


I agree, Ubers service will keep going downhill as they hire new drivers because the below minimum wage pay, If uber don't increase rates in will never get better.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> I drive a 2017 model car that is generally immaculate inside and out. Most nights, I'm driving in gym shorts, t-shirt, and ballcap. My phone is never in a holder. I'll hold whatever conversation a pax is comfortable with. They engage it. Nothing much aggravates me. I have gotten pickier with my acceptance due to it not being penalized, anymore. You pick a pax up, drop them off. That's all this is. When I'm a pax, I really don't care what I get picked up in as long as I get there safely. Me driving drunk is far worse than most drivers I'll encounter. Some of y'all take this shit way too seriously. Trade dress? Ha..... No identification here, and it's never been a problem. Sounds like some of you are closeted cabbies.


Good comment, I keep my uber/lyft emblem in my glove compartment, I was rider a few times and I always gave a tip and 5 stars with my uber drivers and I let them know I'm also a driver, A lot of drivers out there take ubering too serious.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That's better.
> Still too good for them.


I agree, The minimum year for a car to drive for uber the better.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It's always the 2 minute rides that cause the most problems.
> No money,all trouble.


Yup, 2 minute rides are rating killers.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Give him a 3
> Unlike your first 3 requests,he DID come get you.
> He did not endanger your life.
> He apologized when you called him 3 times Barking orders ,instead of hanging up and canceling.
> Give him a 3 or 4 and leave comment of why.


After the phone call he lucky he got picked up..lol.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I think you're not appreciating the whole Uber experience as a rider. Perhaps you need to rinse and repeat a dozen or so more times before you really appreciate hiring people to work at a loss for your distinct pleasure.


 Great comment.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Since you are clearly merciless, you will receive no mercy.


 I agree, What goes around comes around.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


Damn, taking your first ride, and already have turned into a privileged rider. Did you get to your destination safe, quite, and comfy? If so, that's all you deserve. I get constant riders that seem to have a problem with putting the pointer at the correct spot on the map..... I hope he at least supplied candy and homemade cookies!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

cycione77 said:


> 4.86 after 555 rides. Still don't have a phone holder.


I agree. 765 rides here. I do not want that light in my face when driving at night. Unsafe. Plus, I like it in my hand, so when they try to send me to some 25 minute pickup, I can shut the phone off quick, and avoid their whining that I am not accepting enough rides.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Bwood said:


> It was a 2 minute ride and the guy did not speak a lick of english.


I get riders complaining about the non English drivers, but that's the way uber is going. They're running out of Americans that will put up being treated like dirt and paid pennies. So, the up and coming drivers will be 3rd worlders.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I can't believe you're defending driving people around while holding the phone in your hand.
> 
> You know all those tragic accidents that are on the news every day? They're not so much accidental, as completely avoidable if people would keep their eyes on the road.
> 
> Just count the people on the highways whose eyes are not on the road. Smartphone distraction is the number one killer on the roads today, but you'll never hear it in the news because those little digital doo-dads are great for keeping people distracted, in general, who cares if there are some casualties because people are distracted on the road?


I did say it is not in my hand while driving. Just not in a phone holder.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Havoc said:


> The phone holder is required for Lyft.


I have about 175 Lyft rides under my belt, too. No holder. 4.8 rating there. Eyes always on the road. Not trying to bang up a brand new vehicle.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Damn, taking your first ride, and already have turned into a privileged rider. Did you get to your destination safe, quite, and comfy? If so, that's all you deserve. I get constant riders that seem to have a problem with putting the pointer at the correct spot on the map..... I hope he at least supplied candy and homemade cookies!


 I wonder if he stretched his feet out on the arm rest and the driver gave him a foot massage..You gotta earn those 5 stars...lol.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bwood said:


> tip him?? for what??


For failure


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> are u bragging? that phone holder makes ur driving so much easier and safer.


Voice navigation. I never look at phone while driving.


charmer37 said:


> Yup, 2 minute rides are rating killers.


Yes, and money killers too.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd 1-star the guy. Uber is killing us by hiring anyone with a license. This job isn't rocket science. Idiot drivers just scare off new pax and make life difficult for everyone.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I'd 1-star the guy. Uber is killing us by hiring anyone with a license. This job isn't rocket science. Idiot drivers just scare off new pax and make life difficult for everyone.


No, no, no
The consensus here seems to be that no driver deserves a less than five star rating.

I say, weed out the less than competent drivers and/or the clunkers they drive. The market is too saturated with drivers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bwood said:


> I mean that's why I haven't even rated the guy yet.
> 
> half of me says "leave the guy alone, he's new, you've made mistakes when you first started too, it was short ride, no surge, let it go"
> 
> and the other half says "screw that, he chose this job, he was unprepared, he made a very careless mistake, you've been 1 starred over the dumbest crap, he's gotta learn the hard way"


The new app navigation update may have led him to the back. I've had it happen _even when_ an address is entered.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Bwood said:


> I really did want to, but we were going to one of those movie theaters that you can have dinner at while watching your movie and we were already running late. If I would've hit that dude with a 1 star he probably would've been deactivated.
> 
> you should have seen this guys picture. he looked like a gang banger taking a selfie with a flip phone...


Oh how terrible! The very nerve of a driver to not look like Cary Grant, in top hat and tails, and kiss your butt, as he opens the door to the Town Car for you. He should know that huge windfall he will receive for your $5 ride will pay for his new Gulfstream jet. What a horrible person that driver is.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Fuxa phone holder...Learn the roads


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Havoc said:


> It was at 4.98 for the for a while until a pax gave me a one star when she got mad when I followed the gps and didn't go the way of her non-disclosed preferred route! I guess we have to be mind readers also!


I always ask if they want me to follow the GPS or if they have a preferred route, that way if they mess up in on them. If they drunk, I make sure they know I will follow the GPS unless instructed otherwise. Google and Waze seems to take their failures the easy way anyways. Lol


----------

